# galvanized metal patina



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

First i hope everyone is doing good & staying safe during these crazy times
So far i've keeped the crew busy & still having money coming in so taking this time to do some work on our warehouse

I need a little help here, we added corrugated galvanized metal to a wall in our shop and want to give it an old look, like rust / patina and i'm lost

i know yall can point me in the right direction 

Thanks


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

I’ve used Modern Masters Oxidizing Iron Paint (ME208) followed by the Metal Effects Rust Activator (PA904) over primed structural steel, followed by a couple of matte clear coats. It worked out beautifully. 

They also have an acrylic Metal Effects Primer (AM203) to prevent the activator from reacting with metal substrates. I don’t know how it would behave with galvanized steel though.

Might be worth looking into.

Glad to hear business & health is well.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

An afterthought to my previous post....although probably not feasible for an interior wall surface due to potential hazards, a muriatic acid gel (Tek Gel HD24) “might” remove the galvanized coating on an upright surface, followed by rinsing, neutralizing with baking soda, and rusting the underlying steel with either Jax Antique Rust by the Jax Chemical Company or the Rust Activator by Modern Masters...both contain ammonium chloride as the active ingredient, and both produce similar results. 
I’ve used the Jax for rusting clean non-galvanized steel, although I’ve never de-galvanized steel with an acid. It probably would have been a good option if it were done prior to installation.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Sculpt nouveau


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

another thought. muriatic/hydrochloric acid will give a nice rust patina to galvanized. Seal it with some shipnshore.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I saw a contractor , and I think this is the correct order, heat the metal and while it is hot use a garden sprayer with bleach and spray it down. Probably not the best indoor method. Cor -ten steel looks good but it is too late since you already have it up.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Maybe you can let it age naturally..:biggrin:


----------



## usoop (Mar 31, 2020)

Repaint Florida said:


> First i hope everyone is doing good & staying safe during these crazy times
> So far i've keeped the crew busy & still having money coming in so taking this time to do some work on our warehouse
> 
> I need a little help here, we added corrugated galvanized metal to a wall in our shop and want to give it an old look, like rust / patina and i'm lost
> ...


nice


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Why dont you just trade the new metal for someones old rusted roof metal?


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

You can give it a rust red patina by using ferric nitrate & blow torch! It’ll work without the blow torch too but you can’t control the outcome & takes a lot longer to develop

If ya want a safe WB version then I second the Modern Masters metal effects & patina solutions


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

been to busy to do anything with it but kinda enjoy the new look .... it's a garaga area in our warehouse where i park the harley's so it's a nice look


----------



## hasnazameer (Jul 20, 2020)

excellent


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Excited to see what ya end up doin!


----------

